# Orlando Repticon this weekend Jan 30,31



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

We'll have some new additions this time.
More feeders and microfauna, adult frogs, vivarium supplies...

Cypress Knees, DriftWood, Redart/Bentonite Clay, Plants, ABG, Oak Leaves

Melanos, Hydei, Isopods, springtails, bean beetles, flour beetles

Fly Culture supplies, Fly Media, Repashy Supplements, Tank Kits

Azureus, Patricia, Alanis, Citronellas, Green Sips, sub-adult Red Trivittata, Sub-adult Vittatus, Leucs, various auratus, various tads

Adults - Cobalts, Red Galacs, Santa Isabels, Taboga and Ancon Hill auratus.

Hope to see some of you there.


----------

